# Wasp



## uk_mark (Dec 3, 2018)

Canon 60d with a reversed 50mm prime and a full set of tubes.




wasp by Mark, on Flickr


----------



## Fujidave (Dec 3, 2018)

WOW!!! That is just fantastic Mark.


----------



## Jeff G (Dec 3, 2018)

Another winner! Great shot.


----------



## Jeff15 (Dec 3, 2018)

Very good macro.......


----------



## PJM (Dec 3, 2018)

That is an amazing shot.


----------



## uk_mark (Dec 4, 2018)

Fujidave said:


> WOW!!! That is just fantastic Mark.





Jeff G said:


> Another winner! Great shot.





Jeff15 said:


> Very good macro.......





PJM said:


> That is an amazing shot.




Thanks guys.


----------



## bribrius (Dec 4, 2018)

Anyone think this is good enough for a photo of the month submission?


----------



## Borisek (Dec 7, 2018)

So beautiful !


Sent from my iPad using ThePhotoForum.com mobile app


----------



## uk_mark (Dec 12, 2018)

Borisek said:


> So beautiful !
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using ThePhotoForum.com mobile app


Thanks.


----------

